# Betta vitamin enhancers for show



## Viper1986 (Sep 16, 2021)

Hello Everyone!

Do you think Betta enhancers/vitamins really work if you want to condition your betta for show? Lots of products both international and locally in my location.
I'm wondering if they scientifically performed R&D to formulate their vitamins.

Just got back again from Betta keeping. Almost 15 yrs not active. Active when I was in my teen years. Wow surprised with the new strains and breeds.
Got information overload while researching and joining groups.

Plan to join online shows. I was thinking if I will invest in those vitamins/enhancers or buy high qualtiy food. And rely on Catapa leaves for their natural vitamins and good water.

Thanks and I hope my English is understandable


----------



## Angelo S Camposagrado (Nov 22, 2019)

Viper1986 said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> Do you think Betta enhancers/vitamins really work if you want to condition your betta for show? Lots of products both international and locally in my location.
> I'm wondering if they scientifically performed R&D to formulate their vitamins.
> ...


They may or may not work tbh. It always depends on the quality of the fish and how you condition them. Conditioning bettas are a combination of multiple factors, ranging from what you feed, how much flaring time you give, how often you do water change, how much tannins you use from Indian almond leaves and also applying vitamins. In my xp I think vitamins are more of a secondary option, the more important factors are the others I listed above.


----------



## Viper1986 (Sep 16, 2021)

Angelo S Camposagrado said:


> They may or may not work tbh. It always depends on the quality of the fish and how you condition them. Conditioning bettas are a combination of multiple factors, ranging from what you feed, how much flaring time you give, how often you do water change, how much tannins you use from Indian almond leaves and also applying vitamins. In my xp I think vitamins are more of a secondary option, the more important factors are the others I listed above.


Thanks! It helps espesially I'm cutting maintenance cost.


----------

